# Southern sportsman (south)



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

Saturday was SOUTHERN SPORTSMAN'S FEBURARY's race this was one of our split races were racers had there choice to go north or south North race was held at Hillbilly raceway and southern was at Mikes PASSTIME RACEWAY
Mike had doors open and heater on high by 8am racer arrived shortly there after 
practice started on road course (mikes track is a roval 3 pieces of track changes it to an oval)
wow these boys have been working on their cars track records fell all during practice

First race was our SOUTHERN CLASSIC'S t-jets and it looked like it was going to be a Ray and Alan show they were stetting a smokin fast pace Mike and Kevin were chasing them around the track poor johns car was super fast in straight but it was bouncing bad like it had a square tire this race was closer then lap totals show and it was a blast 
laps
96 kevin
91 mike
88 ray
83 alan (was 2 laps up on ray but to many penalty's)
72 john 

2ND race was a LCHORS class JALOPY'S fender less coupes and sedans on indy car chassis we are having some fun with these cars and the modeler is starting to come out in every body
every body was with in 6 laps of each other before penalty's door banging tire hooking fast race when the clock stopped kevin and Mike were 4 feet apart with kevin taking the win 
96 kevin
96 mike
92 ray
87 john 
79 alan 

3rd race was LCHORS 18 tooth a/w class this class is designed around a/w's 18 tooth chassis' with hard bodied cars slip-on tires light weight frt end 
this race was all kevin he took off and never looked back dont get me wrong the others were in the chase but Kevin's (ugly chevy so john says ) was hooked up just beating every one in there corners there are faster cars but just could not catch him in the turns 
111 kevin
98 mike
96 ray
87 alan
79 john

4th race was SOUTHERN MUSCLE this class we adopted 2 years ago we run fray/echorr ss cars with modern muscle car body's it also started our Challenge team (the good ole boys)
this race was also alot closer then lap totals show lap times fast then ever before kevin ran the first sub 7 sec laps ever in this race 6.882 in red lane with 7 flat average Mike was just behind with ray john and alan on his heels when it came to the finish mike and ray are about 2 feet apart with mike taking 2nd place 
119 kevin
106 mike
106 ray
99 alan
95 john

Last but not least SOUTHERN SPORTSMAN these cars are the base to the club and started a long time before i got there these cars are monsters fast handle better than the look 14 tooth or 18 tooth crown gears are allowed heavy frt ends from Zoomin and RTHO slip-on tires and bsrt slot tech wizard shoes are allowed no balanced or trued motors and stock gearing 
Track records fell here to Mike was on fire you could tell he had been practicing he was flying the rest of the field was in catch up mode kevin struggled to get a hold on the track Johns body was dragging the track and ray ran the perfect race with no crashed (20 minutes of racing 3 sec laps that's a feat seldom seen) but at the end there just was no catching Mike he took his first Sportsman win
GRATS dude you have been knocking on the door all year 
Mike thanks for having us 
Mike and john Thanks for the food and snacks
everyone that did not make it we missed you hope to see ya next month 
North racing report to come later
Again grats Mike for your first win and it was even on an oval lol..
PS: rules and pics can be seen at http://www.lchors.com/ and low country ho race series on face book


----------

